# S. hastatus ?



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

All silver and blueish eyes...










Frank is there any other thing to look at to differentiate it from s. compressus (don't ask me to open it please)? I'm still waiting for the exact collection point...

Thanks

Adrien


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

And that guy is 7"/8"


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That thing is badass


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Adrien i think you won the jackpot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will wait for Frank's opinion on this but IMO the fish is identical to Fink's picture of the live speciment he has!!!

***p.s.The spilo is doing great and he is by far the most aggressive P i have!!!!.....a trip to france is near for more fish......


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

wow once you secure the collection point if it matches up it's gotta be hastusus.

I seem to remember you caught some on your fishing trip, only ones iv ever seen.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If the collection point for S. hastatus based on Fink and Machado-Allision who described in from the Rio Branco, Marara beach, Brazil. Jégu in Reis et al said its distribution is ***** River basin, Brazil. I would certainly go by Fink locality since that is where the original description originates. If I recall, S. compressus is found in Rio Branco too (though I would have to check to make sure). If the shape of the head and snout is "spear-shaped" on a flank view, then likely the fish is S. hastatus since that is where the name is derived from. It also has some other unique features on the flank markings that differentiate it from compressus and altuvei.

I just looked at S. compressus, it is not found in the Rio Branco. I also need to update the page to add color of life for compressus. I'll do that later today.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

PS: My opinion is the fish you have in the photo is S. hastatus. Nice catch.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Where can I get one?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rchan11 Posted Today, 01:22 PM
> Where can I get one?


This is ID FORUM please limit questions like that to PM (PS I was wondering the same thing).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Whoa, that's the first time I've ever seen one of those available to hobbyists (for what that's worth...)









Sometimes beauty lies in its simplicity - it reminds me of a Geryi that went that fast it lost its stripe :laugh:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Jegu, dos Santos, Fink and Machado all compared S. hastatus to S. geryi. All very similar appearing. BTW, new photos and information added to S. compressus, S. altuvei and S. hastatus at OPFEE.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > rchan11 Posted Today, 01:22 PM
> > Where can I get one?
> 
> 
> ...


thats not fair!!! I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that fish is worth more then me.....

nice fish buddy. very nice fish.....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wow!


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Congrad's on a gem!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WOW... that is really nice!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Very sweet, You wouldn't happen to ship to the states Adrien, would you







Also went to your website and i must say that S. Gibbus looks beautiful.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hastatus said:


> PS: My opinion is the fish you have in the photo is S. hastatus. Nice catch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! cool


----------

